# Ticks!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Though I hate going chemical, I've resorted to using K9advantix II. We literally live in the woods and I just didn't have success with "kinder" alternatives. Tick borne diseases are so very prevalent in our area I felt I had to do something. The Advantix has been effective thus far. (Of course I'm hoping it has no long-term use downside.:sinister There's a recent thread you might want to check out.
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodl...u-start-flea-tick-treatment-3.html#post439921
Also this one.
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodl...ed-alzoo-tick-flea-repellents.html#post447281


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Though I hate going chemical, I've resorted to using K9advantix II.... I just didn't have success with "kinder" alternatives. ...


Me too, but I've found even the Advantix is not completely effective against all the tick varieties we have here. They've been very bad over the last year. So the Vet recommended the Preventix collar, and, so far, this seems to be working, even without the Advantix (... though, I do not think it is working for the entire 3 months as advertised).


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We're using Frontline Plus again this year. We found several ticks in the house before we treated the dogs last month, and my husband has gotten several off himself after being outside, but so far we haven't found anything on the dogs. Ticks are always bad here, so there's no chance of being able to avoid chemicals. 

I looked at the collar but didn't want to have it on the dog for my grandkids to touch. I suppose there's risk from touching the dog after it's been treated with the FrontLine, too, but somehow that looks less dangerous, at least.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

We started with Frontline Plus last month. Living in Connecticut, and with deer walking through the yard at dusk and dawn, there is no way to avoid deer ticks and the possibility of Lyme without chemicals. I refuse to spray the lawn with chemicals. I checked with the vet and this is what they recommend and use on their own dogs. My vet is conservative on treatments and vaccines so I am comfortable in taking her advice on this.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried Apple Cider Vinegar. I tried Frontline spray only the day before and the day we did our outdoorsy activities. I tried tick collars. 

I hate using chemicals on my pets but I just have to give in and buy some peace with Frontline Plus


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I put Alzoo spot-on on Remy 2 weeks ago and haven't seen a tick on him yet and we have been hiking trails and running in grass at local parks so -- I feel pretty positive about it right now. 

I had found a tick on him in mid-March and immediately put Frontline Plus on him. Found another one a week or so later (but it was dead). When I went into an independent pet store in Collegeville, they had Alzoo and people that could explain it to me. So I decided to give it a try. So far so good.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

plr said:


> I put Alzoo spot-on on Remy 2 weeks ago and haven't seen a tick on him yet and we have been hiking trails and running in grass at local parks so -- I feel pretty positive about it right now.
> 
> I had found a tick on him in mid-March and immediately put Frontline Plus on him. Found another one a week or so later (but it was dead). When I went into an independent pet store in Collegeville, they had Alzoo and people that could explain it to me. So I decided to give it a try. So far so good.


Do you shop at Perk Valley Pet Eatery?
You are just around the corner from us! We're in Audubon. 

I will try Alzoo. But am prepared to get chemical if necessary. :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, I shop at Perk Valley. They were instrumental in socializing Remy as a little puppy. I'm in Skippack. I decided Alzoo was worth a try, and I too am prepared to go back to chemical if necessary. I've joined Le Petite Chien and will be attending May mtgs. Are you going to the William Penn Poodle Club show tomorrow?


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

plr said:


> Yes, I shop at Perk Valley. They were instrumental in socializing Remy as a little puppy. I'm in Skippack. I decided Alzoo was worth a try, and I too am prepared to go back to chemical if necessary. I've joined Le Petite Chien and will be attending May mtgs. Are you going to the William Penn Poodle Club show tomorrow?


Oh wow! I'm a member of Le Petit Chien too & even lead walks for their Trail Waggers group. 

I didn't know about the show tmrw but I'm free. I'll google it. 

I love love love PVPE. Lula will be there Sun for her Bday Paw-ty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool, I do want to try a Tail Waggers walk sometime. I've been avoiding it because of his reactiveness, but based on Saturdays experience, maybe he'd be better on a group walk.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Come to my May 12 walk. Susan is posting it on Meetup tmrw. 
It's on Audubon Loop Trail. 
I'll be doing weekly (or biweekly if I'm crazy busy) Trail Wagger walks all over our area. 

You are ALL invited. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I wonder if diatomaceous earth would work for ticks? I know you can't use it everywhere... But people that mentioned dogs getting ticks in their yard, it might be worth trying. (For anyone that doesn't know, you need food grade diatomaceous earth, not the kind from the pool store. Garden stores often carry it.)


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been feeling super super guilty for the pass week. I found a tick on Miu Miu! I hate hate hate the outdoors cuz I'm scared of bugs but I've been trying to stay out with them for as long as I can tolerate it. But most of the time the bees drives us back home. I never saw a tick before and freaked out when I saw one on her. Gucci and Miu Miu gets Frontline Plus all year round so I'm not sure what happened. I asked the vet to see if I should change to another brand but she said ticks are really bad this year and to stick with the frontline plus. I just brought some chemical spray that I'm going to use on the lawn this weekend. I haven't taken them outside since I found the tick on Miu Miu so I'm feeling super guilty. I wonder if the chemical spray is safe for doggies? They both like to chew on the grass. We have lots of deers that crosses our backyard so I'm planning on getting puppy fences around my entire backyard this summer. Hopefully with the fences it will keep deers out and tick free in my backyard. I'm so scared that they will get a tick on them so I haven't let them run free on the lawn for the pass week  and anytime they scratch themselves I check them up and down for an hour. Gosh I'm just so paranoid. 

Anyone know if the chemical sprays are safe for dogs? Thanks


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

Having lost a dog due to a TBD I don't like to mess around. I had a bad problem with ticks a while back and ended up using preventic collars. I didn't want to use them and resisted for a while, but after pulling ticks off of the dogs daily I broke down. A day or so after putting the collars on them I didn't find a single tick and the collars lasted for a few months. They are pretty big so I ended up cutting one collar into sections, poking holes in it and using string to make little collars for the tpoos. If I see ticks again I'll go back to the preventic collars in a heartbeat.

Advantage and frontline didn't do ANYTHING to stop the creepy crawlies. The dogs would bring them in the house and we found one or two on the furniture. Can't tell you how DISGUSTING that was. 
:afraid:


----------

